# Muzzy any bull elk



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I spent the day hiking with a buddy who has a Muzz Elk tag. It's his first time elk hunting and I gave him a spot to go because I couldn't get out of work yesterday. He went into the area and missed one. FIRST ELK HUNT FIRST DAY(not my luck). He came back all excited and said he found them because the one he shot at was bugling. I spent the day in there with him today and I could not believe how active the bulls were. We crested the hill where he had heard them the day before, and we immediately heard a bugle. I had a cow call with me because that is all I have ever used on the muzz and I was getting them to answer and get all aggressive but none would commit to more than about 300 yards. We had at least 6 bulls bugling around us today. I even had a cow come to about 100 begging my calf call to come to her. She would chirp about 10-15 times in a row very quickly and high. I have only hunted the muzz elk a couple times but have never heard them as vocal as they were today. Anyone else hearing this kind of action this year?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

CROC said:


> I have only hunted the muzz elk a couple times but have never heard them as vocal as they were today. Anyone else hearing this kind of action this year?


I heard bulls bugling during the second weekend of the rifle deer hunt this year.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Make a trip up to Hardware Ranch WMA and you'll hear bulls bugling even in mid winter, but that doesn't mean they are still rutting. Elk are vocal animals and will call out to each other particularly when concentrated together.....bulls and cows alike. So what you heard is not unique or uncommon for this time of year. My guess is you had a couple herds merge together and they were calling out their greetings/warnings and getting a new pecking order established.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

What elevation were you at? I still have a cow tag but can't seem to find the ladies.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

We had a bull bugle yesterday on Northslope.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

CAExpat said:


> What elevation were you at? I still have a cow tag but can't seem to find the ladies.


We were well above the snow line last Saturday.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Interesting...I might feel a cold coming on this week and have to call in sick to work.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sick *OF* work is still sick. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------

